# aggressive or normal herding behavior



## rebeccamessner (Nov 17, 2015)

My 20 month old male GSD does this thing where he nips in the butt or hip area, not bite basically everyone but my husband and I, usually from behind the doggie gate (which has been removed which he also used to bark and lunge from behind and also does this from inside his kennel) but every now and then will do it if we arent with him and hes not behind a gate to other family members who he knows very well.It is hard to correct since he absolutely will not do it if im there ive tried to set up a situation so I could correct him but cant get him to act a fool with me there?? I dont know what to do if this can escalate into something dangerous or if its safe to keep him? I dont want to lose my best friend but dont want to risk anyones well being either.. Is it reasonable to keep him or is there a way I can make him trustworthy or is this a normal way for GSD to behave and Im overreacting? So confused please help.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, it's "normal" for that does not have clearly defined rules for exceptable behaviour. 

You can do better, he should be in "Place" when company comes over and on a drag leash in the house (short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture) until he learns to chill out.

Some links here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ritorial-behavior-aggression.html#post7377250

The dog should be in "Place" and until you can get that done he should not be allowed to freely interact with people. Train Down and Stay you can use that to stop bad behaviour also looks like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaVvwbT7iYw

Lot's of Pro's these days are recommending the Pet Convincer:
Pet Convincer.com

Works like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfiDe0GNnLQ


Ask questions and welcome aboard.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Without seeing the behaviour, can't say for sure, but I'm thinking he is trying to engage people in play - I agree with Chip, not something that should be allowed, but probably not aggression. 

The more he gets to practice this behaviour, the harder it will be to stop, so this calls for 100% management of his comings and goings and interactions so he cannot, does do this ever. This dog just lost ALL house privileges, and ALL options to make decisions for himself. Doggy boot camp in that all his actions will now be controlled, NILIF to the max (Nothing in Life is Free). 

Since catching him in the act to correct him is a challenge, then prevention is the next logical step. Prevent the behaviour for long enough, he'll forget about it, but it has to be consistent prevention, and that means control, control, control of his movements and actions.


----------



## rebeccamessner (Nov 17, 2015)

*post aggressive or normal behavior*

thank you so much for the help, Charlie has now lost all his rights, also have a behavior specialist coming to my home to help with pack structure and teach me how to fix this, until saturday, Charlie is on his handle leash, there is no leash on it its just a handle attached to his collar and by my side until further notice.... Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Another tip, since you have some coming and( yes as Castlemaid stated this is not aggression.)  If whoever you've got coming over says the words "Postive only" I would thank them for there time and show them the door!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Well, it's "normal" for that does not have clearly defined rules for exceptable behaviour.
> 
> You can do better, he should be in "Place" when company comes over and on a drag leash in the house (short leash with no handle to get caught up on furniture) until he learns to chill out.
> 
> ...


 Opps that should have been ....
Well, it's "normal" for a dog that does not have clearly defined rules for acceptable behaviour.


----------



## rebeccamessner (Nov 17, 2015)

will do!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> If whoever you've got coming over says the words "Postive only" I would thank them for there time and show them the door!


Positive only works until you get your first GSD.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Positive only works until you get your first GSD.


Well certainly late in getting to this but to your point ...yes my first WL GSD handed me my "butt!"

I was never P+ only but "Boxer" skills had endowed me with a much higher level of "negotiation" in training! 

And with my High-Rank Drive OS WL GSD, I failed to realise that I faced a situation that needed to be squashed hard! 

Got the first stitches in my life "ever" figuring that one out!  

Good times, Good times.


----------

